# External/3rd part editor for Kontakt?



## stargazer (Feb 19, 2012)

Is there a better interface with sizable windows etc?
Especially the Mapping Editor seems a bit unfriendly.

Thanks,
Hakan


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 19, 2012)

For PC users: http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows7/Make-the-text-on-your-screen-larger-or-smaller

Maybe you can do this on a Mac also?


----------



## stargazer (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks germancomponist,
I can zoom in on my Mac, but I would like the Kontakt editor windows to be sizeable to fit more info in them, instead of scrolling around. With todays screen resolutions, that would be a natural option, I think.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah.... . You can open the mapping editor separately, and there you can change the size.

Open Kontakt, and then on the knob "mapping editor" you can see a small arrow. Klick on it, and the mapping editor will start seperately. Then klick on that "size" knob (at the upper left corner) and do your changes.

You can do the same with the wave editor!


----------



## UCAudio (Feb 19, 2012)

Redmatica keymap pro is the best I've seen so far.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again germancomponist,
How could I miss that!
Anyway you have to open the stand-alone version, and it comes in three preset sizes.
Hopefully there will be a full-screen version later.

@UCAudio - I'm gonna check out Redmatica's Keymap Pro. Used their ProManager when I was on Logic/EXS24.

Thanks!


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 19, 2012)

stargazer @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> .. and it comes in three preset sizes.
> Hopefully there will be a full-screen version later.



You can change their sizes easily, in the same way you change the sizes of all other windows, just with your mouse! Experiment! o-[][]-o


----------



## mk282 (Feb 19, 2012)

No, you cannot change the size of preset window sizes with the mouse. You need to edit registry to edit preset sizes.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 19, 2012)

mk282 @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> No, you cannot change the size of preset window sizes with the mouse. You need to edit registry to edit preset sizes.



Read the manual!


----------



## polypx (Feb 19, 2012)

This just depends which version of Kontakt you're using. In Kontakt 5 you can change the size with the mouse.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 19, 2012)

resizing has been possible for a while with the mouse. since version 4 at least.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 20, 2012)

On Mac, with Kontakt 4, it seems that I can't resize the the mapping/sample editors (in the Stand-Alone version) freely. I have to use the three preset sizes: A, B and C.
(Editable via the ~/preferences/com.native-instruments.Kontakt 4.plist file in OS X)
Is the PC version different?
Everybody's talking about the mapping/sample editors, and not the main window, right?

@Gunther - Where in the manual? I've searched - didn't find it.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 20, 2012)

polypx @ 20.2.2012 said:


> This just depends which version of Kontakt you're using. In Kontakt 5 you can change the size with the mouse.



Yes, you can resize the BROWSER with the mouse.  But you cannot resize undocked Mapping and Wave Editor with the mouse!

@germancomponist, I have read the manual, thank you.  I cannot find where it says that you can resize the undocked Mapping/Wave Editors with the mouse, though.



stargazer @ 20.2.2012 said:


> On Mac, with Kontakt 4, it seems that I can't resize the the mapping/sample editors (in the Stand-Alone version) freely. I have to use the three preset sizes: A, B and C.
> (Editable via the ~/preferences/com.native-instruments.Kontakt 4.plist file in OS X)
> Is the PC version different?



This is valid on the PC version as well - you cannot change the window sizes within Kontakt, you have to edit registry (which is the same as editing plist files on the Mac).



stargazer @ 20.2.2012 said:


> Everybody's talking about the mapping/sample editors, and not the main window, right?



Seems like polypx and g.c. are talking about the main window, NOT the undocked Mapping/Wave Editors... I can definitely confirm that IT IS NOT POSSIBLE to resize them with the mouse directly within Kontakt 4 or 5 over here on my PC+.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 20, 2012)

I've managed to make the undocked mapping and wave-editors 1200x1600, it seems to be the max size for the totalGUIHeight/totalGUIWidth.
Anybody had any success in making them bigger than that?


----------



## mk282 (Feb 20, 2012)

I tried, doesn't go over those dimensions over here either.


----------

